# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам несколько чемоданов прошлого века

## Glen Miller

длина-65
ширина-40
высота-20
Цена 110грн.

----------


## Glen Miller

длина-60
ширина-35
высота-18
Цена 120грн.

----------


## Glen Miller

длина-60
ширина-40
высота-18
Цена 100гр.

----------


## Glen Miller

Есть ещё несколько чемоданов. Позже выложу фото.

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

длина-75
ширина-45
высота-25
Цена - 160грн.

----------


## l_kenny

по 50 грн забрала бы парочку

----------


## Glen Miller

по 50грн. маловато.

----------


## Glen Miller

Есть ещё портфель.
Цена - 110грн.

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Yuliaa

Вы бы хоть пыль повытирали...

----------


## Безумие

a Зачем)?...наоборот собственно.. видна ценнность и стилистика вещей..

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## dizain

Этому портфелю и чемодану в советское время была цена  20 рублей.

----------


## Glen Miller

> Этому портфелю и чемодану в советское время была цена  20 рублей.


 Может быть, но тогда долар стоил 63копейки.
Вы сравниваете несравнимое.

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## kapslik

в каком районе обитают чемоданы?

----------


## Glen Miller

Район 7-й фонтана.

----------


## Прозектор

> в каком районе обитают чемоданы?


 Интересуют чемоданы?
Я сейчас с собакой буду выходить, возле гаражей лежит типа раритета. Могу пока спрятать его и за 40 гривен отдам.

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Октавия

> длина-75
> ширина-45
> высота-25
> Цена - 160грн.


 Скажите, сколько стоит?

----------


## Glen Miller

Отдам за 150гр.
Он действительно в хорошем состоянии.

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## AForce

Поставщики чемоданов -  Сифон и Бородач )))

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Demagog

> Может быть, но тогда долар стоил 63копейки.
> Вы сравниваете несравнимое.


 Это курс не по отношению к той бумажке, за которую чемодан покупался.

----------


## Olqysha

А почему именно за 40?

----------


## Olqysha

> Интересуют чемоданы?
> Я сейчас с собакой буду выходить, возле гаражей лежит типа раритета. Могу пока спрятать его и за 40 гривен отдам.


 А почему именно за 40?

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Andrey-

дороговатые цены у вас

----------


## Glen Miller

для перепродажи да, наверное дороговато, а для себя вполне нормально. 
Уже несколько чемоданов поторговались и взяли.

----------


## Mirabela

а для чего их покупают у Вас? Они представляют собой некую ценость?

----------


## Glen Miller

если честно, то мне абсолютно всё равно, для чего их покупают.

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## April_U

заберу ещё один чемоданчик (длина-75, ширина-45, высота-25) ))) за 90 грн

----------


## Glen Miller

110грн. было бы гораздо интересней.

----------


## April_U

давайте за 100 )))

----------


## Glen Miller

Увы 110грн.

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Talamasca

мне нужно 5 чемоданов - где можно посмотреть?

напишите в личку!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## джоржия

Я думаю такие чемоданы пригодились-бы для сьемки фильмов о прошлом веке...
теме +
 и удачной продажи!!!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Ирина Павловна

Что уступите если забрать все чемоданы???

----------


## Glen Miller

Если все - конечно уступлю.
Киньте своё предложение в личку, обговорим.

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Dominica2010

Чемоданы нравятся, давайте торговаться, заберу сразу и часы...

----------


## Glen Miller

> Чемоданы нравятся, давайте торговаться, заберу сразу и часы...


 Киньте своё предложение по чемоданам в личку, обговорим.
По поводу часов, я вам уже дал ответ.

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## IshtarI

Чемодан (75,45,25)-в наличии?

----------


## Glen Miller

> Чемодан (75,45,25)-в наличии?


 Да,ещё есть.

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  04.06.2015 в 20:13 ----------




> длина-65
> ширина-40
> высота-20
> Цена 110грн.


 Этот чемодан продан

---------- Сообщение добавлено  04.06.2015 в 20:14 ----------




> длина-75
> ширина-45
> высота-25
> Цена - 160грн.


 И этот чемодан продан.

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

Еще в продаже (все фото на первой странице):
1) чемодан длина-65,ширина-40,высота-20,Цена 100грн.
2) чемодан длина-60,ширина-35,высота-18,Цена 100грн.
3) чемодан длина-60,ширина-40,высота-18,Цена 100грн.
3) портфель,Цена 100грн.

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

Еще в продаже (все фото на первой странице):
 1) чемодан длина-65,ширина-40,высота-20,Цена 70грн.
 2) чемодан длина-60,ширина-35,высота-18,Цена 70грн.
 3) чемодан длина-60,ширина-40,высота-18,Цена 70грн.
 4) портфель,Цена 80грн.

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

Еще в продаже (все фото на первой странице):
 1) чемодан длина-65,ширина-40,высота-20,Цена 100грн.
 2) чемодан длина-60,ширина-35,высота-18,Цена 100грн.
 3) чемодан длина-60,ширина-40,высота-18,Цена 100грн.
 3) портфель,Цена 100грн.

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## NATAODS

Где посмотреть?

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  27.12.2018 в 16:45 ----------




> Где посмотреть?


 На среднем фонтане.
Если далеко, то я на авто, можем в городе пересечься.

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

Новая цена:
Еще в продаже (все фото на первой странице):
 1) чемодан длина-65,ширина-40,высота-20,Цена 60грн.
 2) чемодан длина-60,ширина-35,высота-18,Цена 60грн.
 3) чемодан длина-60,ширина-40,высота-18,Цена 60грн.
 4) портфель,Цена 70грн.

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## 10A

два забрал бы, если на поскот приедут. в личку если что

----------


## Glen Miller

Я бы с удовольствием, но дорога на поскот стоит почти столько же как чемоданы. Поэтому в этом нет никакого смысла

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

Новая цена: за все 200грн

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

Новая цена:
 Еще в продаже (все фото на первой странице):
 1) чемодан длина-65,ширина-40,высота-20,Цена 60грн.
 2) чемодан длина-60,ширина-35,высота-18,Цена 60грн.
 3) чемодан длина-60,ширина-40,высота-18,Цена 60грн.
 4) портфель,Цена 70грн.
Цена за все 200грн

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

Up!

----------


## Glen Miller

Up!

----------


## Glen Miller

Up!

----------


## Glen Miller

Up!

----------


## Glen Miller

Up!

----------


## Glen Miller

Up!

----------


## Glen Miller

Up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

up!

----------


## Glen Miller

Up!

----------

